# Overclocking failed - please enter setup to re-configure your system



## JDahlen

Hey,

I am not the greatest with PC's, so perhaps I bit off more than I can chew by venturing into overclocking, but the MOBO I purchased came with software that does it for you automatically with a push of a mouse button, so I thought I would give it a go. I have a i5 2500k CPU with an ASUS p8p67le MOBO.

Using Asus EZ mode I overclocked my CPU. The software did it all with a push of a button and indicated that it was OC'ed to 4.3 Ghz indicating a 31% increase in performance.

I played Skyrim for a couple of hours or so and everything went great. I checked the temperature of my PC with Core Temp and GPU-z. Everything seemed fine. (never got over 45c). Turned off my PC and went to bed.

Today, I re-booted my PC and got the message "overclocking failed - please enter setup to re-configure you system." I re-set the defaults, and it booted up fine.

Does anyone know what happened? Should I not re-overclock it? I am not the most technical guy and never got into OC'ing. 

Here are some other specs:

Windows 7 64-bit
GTX 560 GPU
Rosewill Bronze 1,000w PSU
8 GB DDR3 Ram

Thanks.


----------



## Amd_Man

The best way to overclock is through the BIOS. Seeing as you have the k version of the i5 you can simply raise the cpu multiplier.


----------



## JDahlen

I would prefer to stick with the "push button" method of overclocking as I really don't have the expertise, or desire to take the time to learn at this point. If this is not a realistic goal I suppose a little more research could be done over the holidays. 

Is it as simple as raising the CPU multiplier? Or do I need to adjust other settings? Do you have any idea why the overclock would fail on the re-boot? Am I risking doing damage to my PC if I just re-did using the push button method? Or am I risking having to re-load everything on my PC by doing this? This is my main concern as I am a busy man these days.

Thanks for the help. I'm not trying to take the lazy route out, just being honest in my assessment of my abilities and time.


----------



## Johnny1982

The push button method you refer to will not stick and hence the overclock will always fail. Overclocking is best done in the BIOS like Amd_Man says. My last PC and my current one are both overclocked and never encountered such an error, as I did the overclocking in the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree

There is little to no reason to OC a 3.3GHz CPU.
If you don't want to "take the time" to learn how to OC properly then you shouldn't OC. I would also be very cautious attempting to OC with a Rosewill (Sirtec made) PSU.


----------



## JDahlen

Thanks guys. I will reassess my attitude towards over clicking. What are the risks associated with continuing to use the ez mode?


----------



## janiel2020

Maybe the computer wasn't designed to over lock.. Try to go to the company maker..


----------



## LMiller7

Tyree has given you some good advice and you would do well to take it. Overclocking by any method has some inherent risks and should not be taken lightly. It causes extra stresses on PSU, cooling system, etc. Overclocking is relatively safe if the hardware is adequate and you have taken the necessary precautions. Otherwise it is a gamble and you risk damage to your system and your data.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix

I agree, I have been overclocking computers for over 2 years, I still get it wrong sometimes, it's very dangerous. If the PSU fails, you could lose all your components (has happened to me once). However, if you do wish to learn the arts of overclocking, I would suggest searching forums, and using a PC, which is old, and you don't really care much about. Also, the overclock on your PC could have failed because of the cooler your using, the programs don't take this into account, and generally assume the system has good cooling, this however isn't the case sometimes, and that's why it fails, also it could of failed due to your RAM, timings, volts etc... This is why it's best to use the BIOS. Far more safer, IMO.


----------

